# Creating ATi mobility X1k family clocking controle.



## Tyrael (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm posting this to let you guys know this issue.

1.] Most laptop can't overclock and I'm going to find some members who are good at coding and software design. This project is based on unlocking the ATi Mobility controle to overclock your ATi Mobility GPU / VGA.

2.] This software is going to add a feature where you can take full controle of your mobility X1k family.

Note: This software will also include a controle for X1450, X1500, X1600.
However, this software will not support Desktop GPU / VGA....ONLY NOTEBOOK!!

3.] I'll need a crew member. This project is going to be controle by me and the admin's right.

The concept name is: ATI Mobility Tool.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 27, 2007)

Important: I'll design the layout and the concept sketch and post them here.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 27, 2007)

Feel free to join and help as one big team.
I don't care how many of you guys are joining. But, I would like to design this for the entire users.

P.S. I'm sorry for posting this admin. I would like to take action and construct a software which you could controle the mobility VGA (X1K Edition)


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 27, 2007)

Please listen... If nobody replies, doing apoligise beforehand and then break the rules. Use the EDIT tool thank you. Moreover, W1zzard can easily address this issue, please be a little more considerate and have some patience thanks.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 27, 2007)

This topic is close due to "tkpenalty."

I'm heading off!

Goodbye!


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 27, 2007)

Im not a moderator...


----------

